# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Câu nói tâm đắc nhất của bạn là gì

## tipi.vn

*Mỗi người có một quan điểm sống, một cách suy nghĩ và toan tính khác nhau. và trong mỗi chúng ta đều có nhưng câu nói được mình tâm đắc nhất. mong anh em vào chia sẻ :
Mình có rất nhiều câu nói tâm đắc trong đó có câu:* THIÊN THỜI_ ĐỊA LỢI_NHÂN HÒA​

----------


## phuongnam

với mình thích nhất câu: 
Hãy tập chung nhìn và học vào cái tốt của người khác, đừng nên soi mói cái xấu của người ta.

----------

